
Hong Kong Protests Resume as Police Headquarters Is Surrounded - JumpCrisscross
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/20/world/asia/hong-kong.html
======
BillyParadise
Can someone explain why has the police mostly betrayed the population? Aren't
they the relatives of the protesters?

